# F/S - R/H Bear Super Kodiak 1971 model



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2009)

I refinished this 60", 45#@28" Kodiak and am putting it up to sell for $225. New string.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice bow


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 28, 2009)

Al

Nice Job, but that is a '70's model Super K, not a '68 or 69.

68 and 69 were Phenilic risers with rosewood caps.  he Sn would have started wit an 8  or a 9 to designate the year.  In'70, they started with a K and stayed that way for years.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Al
> 
> Nice Job, but that is a '70's model Super K, not a '68 or 69.
> 
> 68 and 69 were Phenilic risers with rosewood caps.  he Sn would have started wit an 8  or a 9 to designate the year.  In'70, they started with a K and stayed that way for years.



Hmmmm, I'll take your word for it and change it but I really thought I did a good job on the research, but apparently not.


----------



## FVR (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a Super K alright, hunted with one for over 20 years (same bow).  Sorry I ever sold it.

Picked it up at K Mart in the early 70's for 20 bucks.

Are you up for trades?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 28, 2009)

AlOn the History and Collecting Forum, there are those that can tell you exactly what year it is by the color of the accent stripe, and the wood in the riser.  I am not that knowledgeable, but I know if it starts with a "K", it is a '70's model.

On all bear bows from '65 throught '69, the first digit is the year in the '60's.  That is about the only period that I know of where you can identify the year by the SN.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 28, 2009)

Dang I would love to have that bow!


----------



## fountain (Jun 28, 2009)

for a lefty, how do you get so many rh bows???
that is a great looking bow and i bet it shoots just as good


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 28, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> AlOn the History and Collecting Forum, there are those that can tell you exactly what year it is by the color of the accent stripe, and the wood in the riser.  I am not that knowledgeable, but I know if it starts with a "K", it is a '70's model.
> 
> On all bear bows from '65 throught '69, the first digit is the year in the '60's.  That is about the only period that I know of where you can identify the year by the SN.




So if I am reading this right the Bear Polar I picked up the Other day is a 1969 Bow? 

serial Number starts with a 9(letter)##### 
Weight on the Bow just says 29# 
I will have to take some pictures of it, 
it is a sweet Bow and shoots Great


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2009)

fountain said:


> for a lefty, how do you get so many rh bows???
> that is a great looking bow and i bet it shoots just as good



I have several RH bows for folks that want to try traditional archery. I got this one because it needed a heavy duty makeover. Here are a few pic's of what it looked like after I got all the tape and goo off of it and before I took the finish off.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 29, 2009)

Al,
You did a great job with that bow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, fine job on the make-over buddy!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2009)

johnweaver said:


> Al,
> You did a great job with that bow.





> Yep, fine job on the make-over buddy!
> __________________



Thank you! I have another one I got from schleylures I am looking forward to doing. It's an old BP H30.


----------



## Necedah (Jun 29, 2009)

*Bear Bow*

If there ever was a Golden Age for recurves, it was during the 60's and early seventies before the advent of the compound. Bear, Shakespeare, Wing, and Pearson produced some great bows during this period. 
Al, if this was a Shakespeare Necedah, I would buy it.
Great job on restoring a classic.

Dave


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 29, 2009)

Great work AL. I might just have to try it out this weekend if you still have it!


----------



## Ginger (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice bow! Very nice! I need one but about a 30 to 34.


----------



## Raineman (Jul 2, 2009)

Al, sorry I'm chiming in so late. Thats a 1971 bud. Determined by the wood colors, factory stabilizer insert, flush coin, low KZ serial #. Hope that helps.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, Al, that is better than pulling a rabbit out of a hat!
Dan


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 2, 2009)

Tolja someone for History & Collecting would nail the date.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Raineman said:


> Al, sorry I'm chiming in so late. Thats a 1971 bud. Determined by the wood colors, factory stabilizer insert, flush coin, low KZ serial #. Hope that helps.



Thank you VERY much!


----------

